
Google is pulling YouTube app from Amazon devices - martinml
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/05/google-is-pulling-youtube-from-echo-show-and-fire-tv-as-feud-with-amazon-continues/
======
Grazester
This is terrible for the consumers but if I were Google I would have done the
same. When Amazon pulled the Chromecast(and AppleTV) from their store a few
years ago I suggested Google pull Amazon apps from Playstore. I guess this is
the start of things.

I ended up with an Amazon prime membership but the only option I have to watch
their content on my TV is by casting my chrometab, an inelegant solution
because Amazon refuses to support chromecast.

